# Goodbye Sweetney.



## Rashidi (Oct 2, 2003)

Mike Sweetney
3 points
4 rebounds
1 turnover
4 fouls
13 minutes

Malik Rose
2 points
8 rebounds
0 turnovers
0 fouls
9 minutes

Any ideas of Sweets being all-star level one day are pretty much out the window. The guy just can't stay on the court, that's why he doesn't start. Sweetney is a hyped up version of Malik Rose, and he'll probably demand a similar contract if he stays around in the hype machine of NY.


----------



## BrettNYK (Jul 15, 2004)

Rashidi said:


> Mike Sweetney
> 3 points
> 4 rebounds
> 1 turnover
> ...


Pretty positive, eh, Rashidi?


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

It's only 1 game. Maybe not an all-star, but whose to say he can't pick up a few tricks from Kurt Thomas and be a dependable PF?

-Petey


----------



## John (Jun 9, 2002)

Rashidi said:


> Mike Sweetney
> 3 points
> 4 rebounds
> 1 turnover
> ...


yeah, I watched the game today, what a pathetic fat A**. The guy just plain fat.


----------



## Rashidi (Oct 2, 2003)

> Maybe not an all-star, but whose to say he can't pick up a few tricks from Kurt Thomas and be a dependable PF?


The last thing I want is Sweetney picking up tricks from Kurt Thomas, seeing as how he is allergic to the inside, where Sweetney should be.


----------



## Junkyard Dog13 (Aug 9, 2003)

whose heavier Sweetney or Tractor.


----------



## Rashidi (Oct 2, 2003)

Tractor.


----------



## alphadog (Jan 2, 2004)

*You guys are unreal...*

Sweetney had a bad game...whoopdy damn do. He's had plenty of very good ones, too. So, he's a bit fat and a little foul prone. The guy hasn't had regular minutes to work out his flaws like a lot of young guys get. He is a guy that would be a rookie if he had stayed in college for 4 years. Some of you croon for guys that have been unproductive losers for several years but have great hops or a sick handle. I'll take the guy that works his *** off every minute he is in the game. If he sucks in 2 more years, I'll say you are right and he was over-rated. I don't think it will happen. Gosh.....idiots.....

Who is the most productive guy per minute played on the Knicks?


----------



## BrettNYK (Jul 15, 2004)

*Re: You guys are unreal...*



alphadog said:


> Who is the most productive guy per minute played on the Knicks?


We have productive players?


----------



## The True Essence (May 26, 2003)

YEAH Rashid, Goodbye mike sweetney. 19 points 12 rebounds tonight.


----------



## alphadog (Jan 2, 2004)

*Hey Penny...*

.....in 20 minutes. He is such a bust. Leave it to Rashidi to make a dumb statement. Must be the video game was down and he was unable to verify Sweet's value.


----------



## truth (Jul 16, 2002)

*Re: Hey Penny...*



alphadog said:


> .....in 20 minutes. He is such a bust. Leave it to Rashidi to make a dumb statement. Must be the video game was down and he was unable to verify Sweet's value.


The only valid point Rashidi makes is he is foul prone....and chubby...

the guy can flat out play,and the more time he gets the better he will get..But can someone please get him in the weight room??????


----------



## BrettNYK (Jul 15, 2004)

*Re: Hey Penny...*



truth said:


> The only valid point Rashidi makes is he is foul prone....and chubby...
> 
> the guy can flat out play,and the more time he gets the better he will get..But can someone please get him in the weight room??????


Yeah, what happened to his "Great Work Ethic"? Guys with a great work ethic don't only try hard durning games, but they put in more than most players, like staying in the weight room an extra hour, working on the little things after practice, etc.


----------



## PobreDiablo (Feb 23, 2005)

Sweetney kills our defense, Knicks will never contend in the NBA or make the playoffs with defensive cancers starting


Marbury
Crawford
Tim THomas
Sweetney


the best is Crawford cause he gets steals, but he gets BURNED by everyone


----------



## NYKBaller (Oct 29, 2003)

^Aren't you a Spurs fan?


----------



## The True Essence (May 26, 2003)

Rip hamilton wasnt exactly a good defender in washington, but he became one. we just need the right coach. van gundy had allan houston playing good D.


----------

